# Best friends wedding gift - HELP BRIDES!!!



## ClaireLouise

Hello ladies and bride to be's

My best friend is getting married next Friday and im the maid of honor.

Now i feel really bad that i _can't_ afford to get them a really flashy pressy like i would want - well not flashy exactly, but you kwim :flower: She mentioned no toasters, wine glasses, cuttlery sets etc :shrug:

So how does this sound for a gift, ladies:

Bottle of pink sparkling wine or champers with gold flakes inside with a personal message written on the bottle (about £30 from Selfridges).
Little wedding night box im going to make - chocs, rose petals, body paint ;) special wine bottle stopper, special handwritten note from me.

Il wrap it all up in selophane with a nice bow etc.

All in all comes to about £50.

Iv never been to a wedding before, never mind be cheif bridesmaid, does this sound like an okay pressy? :blush:

Im stressing out cos its only a week away and i dont want her to think iv not gone to any effort :wacko:


----------



## Arlandria

Yeah thats a nice idea hun!! :)

Just had a quick look on gettingpersonal.co.uk as they have some fab ideas, and I came across something like this? Just another idea etc...

https://www.gettingpersonal.co.uk/personalised-gifts/your-special-record-uk-number-one-cd.htm

Just an idea really :) Thought it'd be nice to do 'their' sond or even their first dance?? 

Good luck hun X


----------



## ClaireLouise

Aww thats a nice original idea hunni! I think their song is Heaven (that baby you're all that i want ... la la la) but the slow piano version. 

Could maybe even get them that _after_ the wedding when they get off their honeymoon?


----------



## honeybee2

i would love that to be fair!!!!!!


----------



## ClaireLouise

Yay! 

Thank you hunni, been panicking ALL month haha!

Any other little "trinkets" i could out inside the box??


----------



## honeybee2

a nice frame with photo of them when they first got together maybe? their fav tipple, strawberrys??? xx can i have one too???? :haha:


----------



## ClaireLouise

Ooohh, likin it likin it!

Of course hunni, would you like it gift wrapped? :awww: :cake:


----------



## wiiwidow

Aw do you know what that's so sweet and thoughtful! I'd much prefer something like that, as it shows how much someone has thought of you and put the effort in. It's really not about how much you spend! Do you know what will probably mean the most...the little handwritten note from you! :) Congrats on a lovely thoughtful gift :) xx


----------



## ClaireLouise

Bless you wiiwidow! I was thinking of maybe framing the note???? If i can write neat enough haha! 

Oh, and 2 of those fancy red velvet cupcakes you can get from Selfridges (£2 each but they're soooooo goood!!).

Im a geek :) But so glad that you all think its a good idea - i cant wait to give it her now!!!


----------



## wiiwidow

Definitely the cupcakes...Mmmm :) Yes frame the note if you can, that'll be a lovely way to remember it, but don't worry if you can't cos it'll be just as lovely as a note or on a card or something. Trust me, this'll definitely be the gift that will be remembered. :) Good for you x


----------



## ClaireLouise

:blush:

:hugs:


----------

